# Nissan Gazelle starting problem



## Runamuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi,

I have a 1983 Nissan Gazelle with a stock CA20E motor. When i turn the key the engine cranks over but its sluggish. Sometimes during the cranking process it speeds up a little and starts and other times it just turns until it dies...lol. 
When its running it runs great. (Runs a little rough until it warms up tho)

I have a new battery, earth lead and even recon alternator which are all performing well under the multimeter.

Any ideas ?

Thanks in advance for your comments.

Runamuck


----------



## LSDisk0 (Dec 8, 2011)

It could be your starter, coil pack, distributor, plugs or plug wires. Check all the electrical for proper voltage n so on.

Sent from my SHARP-ADS1 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Runamuck (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. The coil reads 1.5 on the primary and 9.8 on the secondary.


----------



## Runamuck (Mar 26, 2012)

LSDisk0 said:


> It could be your starter, coil pack, distributor, plugs or plug wires. Check all the electrical for proper voltage n so on.
> 
> Sent from my SHARP-ADS1 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


Found it.....!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The lead coming from the coil didnt even register on the multimeter. Stuck another lead in and BAM! away she went.


----------

